# What’s the latest plumbing technology for…



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Getting hot water faster to a fixture that is a long ways away? I have a kitchen (2 sinks) and a bath (sink and shower) that are about 60 feet from the hot water heaters. I didn’t actually time it, but I’m guessing about 5 minutes to get hot water to these locations.

What is the latest in solving this problem?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Recirculation system/pump. Im getting ready to install one, pretty neat system and cheaper than a separate tank.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Recirc pump

Something like this:
www.amazon.com/Grundfos-595916-Horsepower-Comfort-Recirculator/dp/B000JG81AQ


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Recirc pump
> 
> Something like this:
> www.amazon.com/Grundfos-595916-Horsepower-Comfort-Recirculator/dp/B000JG81AQ


Finally..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah but I supplied a helpful link....I _still_ win :jester:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What is the latest in solving this problem?


The latest is the oldest. Place the heater close to the point of use. If that's not practical, I agree with the circulating pump recommendation.

Not enamored of the smaller on-demand setups.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

The 60 feet is finished above and below. I was hoping that there was some new Star Wars type thing that could just beam hot water to the sink.

Thanks guys. Seems like plumbing technology is lagging behind :laughing:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

There's numerous ways to circulate water. I still like to run a circ line when possible.

Just did a circ and storage system on a house with a tank less and added a large enough tank to keep flow rates up.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

I was just about to ask how to accomplish this with a tankless? Seems like it would always kick on every time the recirc pump was running. I need to do this in my own home and just have not figured it out yet.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Davinci is there no cost-effective way to add the circulating line from the hwt to the fixtures? You say its finished? Drywall? I guess it all depends on how badly they want it. We utilized an abandoned second story laundry chute one time, worked great.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Doctor Handyman said:


> I was just about to ask how to accomplish this with a tankless? Seems like it would always kick on every time the recirc pump was running. I need to do this in my own home and just have not figured it out yet.


We never installed on a tankless either so no idea. It's always been a sealed system boiler setup so plenty of hot water to keep up with demand. I'm sure if you insulated the pipes very well then it could be possible. Both systems will still fire up to keep the water hot but the system boiler much less amount of times.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.socaltankless.com/laing-utc-909-tankless-circulating-pump/


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow Angus never heard of these before http://www.amazon.com/Grundfos-595916-Horsepower-Comfort-Recirculator/dp/B000JG81AQ

Needs no return! Only issue I have is it's not a good idea pumping hot water into cold feed lines. You should never drink water from the hot side of a system as its really not good for you. I guess with the correct plumbing and check valves you could make sure that the heated water dont reach kitchen faucets or fridge freezers. If no one drinks water from your lines then this is a good option. Your heating costs gonna be a little higher though due to twice as much cold water entering the system though.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Doctor Handyman said:


> I was just about to ask how to accomplish this with a tankless? Seems like it would always kick on every time the recirc pump was running. I need to do this in my own home and just have not figured it out yet.


Seen quite a few, they are on a timer to save energy.


----------



## idlplumb (Sep 2, 2012)

I also recommend the amazon link. The Grundfos system works great, especially when your piping is in finished walls and you can't or don't want to run a return line. I installed one in my own home and it works great.


----------

